# Eventing Show-Jumping final day tickets now!



## KingfisherBlue (31 July 2012)

Just up - be QUICK - tickets for today's Eventing SJ final!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACCCD0AD1


Also, pure dressage team finals day tickets!

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACCD10AD7

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Bernster (31 July 2012)

Oh my. Would you believe I've just got some. Awesome. Had the day off anyway although was supposed to be doing horsey appointments. Rescheduling !


----------

